# Weekly Indoor shoot



## Tracker1 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm in the process of securing a nice place in the monroe/social circle area to hold a weekly indoor shoot, thinking Tuesday@ 7pm., 20.00 per shooter, 50% pay out.

Looking for feed back.

Thanks


----------



## revdmg (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd be interested in shooting it. I might could get a few more interested as well. Keep me posted


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 11, 2013)

that's a bunch for a weekly indoor shoot


----------



## Tracker1 (Jul 11, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> that's a bunch for a weekly indoor shoot




That seems to be the going price, I've checked a few. The price is not set in stone though. 

That's the kind of feed back I'm looking to get.


----------



## SGaither (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd be willing to give indoor a try on those tuesdays I don't have to work late.
I'm at a loss for a building big enough in SC, maybe one of the store fronts behind the blue willow?


----------



## Tracker1 (Jul 11, 2013)

I already have a NICE place in the works, just gotta get the money worked out, not looking to really make any just do t want to take a big lose every week!


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd be in! If it's close to the house all the better. Let me know if I can help!!


----------



## watermedic (Jul 11, 2013)

Give some thought on a league shoot with a handicap. 8 weeks with the highest 6 scores counting for each shooter. That allows for family time since it is summer.


----------



## Tracker1 (Jul 11, 2013)

watermedic said:


> Give some thought on a league shoot with a handicap. 8 weeks with the highest 6 scores counting for each shooter. That allows for family time since it is summer.



Absolutely!


----------



## olinprice (Jul 11, 2013)

Man i wish i was closer


----------



## Tracker1 (Jul 11, 2013)

olinprice said:


> Man i wish i was closer





Me too! Hey if ya win it will cover tha has, maybe.


----------



## Tracker1 (Jul 12, 2013)

This is what I would like to run. Everyone that I know who has shot it loved it!


Delta ASA Indoor Round (DAIR) Quick-Start Rules
Individual Competition
Range signals: 2 whistles (move to the shooting line) 1 whistle (shoot) 3 whistles (score and pull)
5 or more whistles (emergency)
Shooting: 10 ends of 4 arrows each. You can only score one arrow per scoring ring. Top row targets use upper 12 ring and bottom row targets use bottom 12 ring. 2 practice ends before start of scoring. Top and Bottom swap after 5th end.
Shooting Time Allowed: 10 sec command to go to the shooting line. 30 sec per arrow after the command to shoot is given, for the first 3 ends. 25 sec per arrow after the command to shoot is given for the next 3 ends. 20 seconds per arrow after the command to shoot is given for the next 3 ends. 15 seconds per arrow after the command to shoot is given for the final scoring end of the round, and 4 min to score and pull arrows and return to the waiting line.
Bounce-Outs:
Team Round Range signals: Ranking:
Bounce-outs and other make-up shots are shot at the end of the round. 15 sec per arrow is allowed for make- up shots. Arrow may be loaded, but bow may not be raised before command to shoot.
4 members to a team (Single Elimination Brackets)
2 whistles (get ready) 1 whistle (move to the shooting line and begin shooting). 3 whistles (score and pull)
The team’s consolidated score for the first round of individual competition is used to rank teams. If no individual completion has been conducted, 6 ends of team competition are conducted and the team scores are used to rank teams for bracket elimination.
Shooting:
Shooting Time Allowed: 10 sec command to go to the waiting line. Command to shoot followed by 80 sec for the team to
3 ends of 4 arrows each for each elimination round. Scoring is the same as the individual round except that the bottom 12 ring will always be used. No practice ends before start of scoring.
shoot 4 arrows (1 arrow each team member in rotation). 4 min to score & pull & return to the waiting line.
Pro/Am Team Round: 5 or more members on a team
Range signals: Same as for Team Round
Shooting: 10 ends of 5 to 6 arrows each. Teams may count 1 arrow for each scoring area. But each scoring area may be counted only once per end. Maximum score per end is 56 points (12+12+10+8+14). Teams are allowed to drop the score of one arrow.
Shooting Time Allowed: 10 sec command to move to the shooting line. 20 sec per team member to shoot one arrow each in rotation. Four min to score and pull and return to the waiting line.
Note: If a team is “short” a competitor the competitors in position 2 and below will alternate shooting the remaining arrow(s).
ShootDown Elimination Rounds: “Shoot-up” Format with Bracket Elimination (Top 4 Only) Range Signals: Same as Team and Individual Rounds
Shooting: 2 ends of 4 arrows each. Must shoot 8-10-12-14 rings in that order.
Shooting Time Allowed: 10 sec command to move to the shooting line. 1 min to shoot 4 arrows for amateurs. Professionals have 15 seconds per arrow and shoot alternating shots. Tournament officials score and return arrows during professional ShootDowns.
Things to Remember:
• You must count the higher value if the arrow is touching a scoring line.
• You must straddle the shooting line before you can remove an arrow from your quiver..
• During the team rounds, only one team member at a time may be in front of the waiting line.
• If you shoot too many arrows you lose the score of your highest scoring arrows until only the allowed number of arrows
remains to be scored.
• If you drop an arrow you may draw another arrow to shoot.
• You may have a coach or arrow caller during individual rounds and regular team rounds. There will be no coaching by
anyone other than team members during the Pro/Am Team Round.
• During the team round, the archer who has just shot must move behind the waiting line before the next archer
advances in front of the waiting line.
• All ASA scoring areas are used during the Pro/Am Team Round.


----------



## Tracker1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Target


----------



## Tracker1 (Jul 21, 2013)

It appears that I can indeed secure the space for the shoot. If I can get a 20 shooter turn out I think I can pull it off for 15.00 per shooter. What do y'all think?


----------



## Ricky brooks (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm in as long as I'm off work in time


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 22, 2013)

Tracker1 said:


> It appears that I can indeed secure the space for the shoot. If I can get a 20 shooter turn out I think I can pull it off for 15.00 per shooter. What do y'all think?



That close to me, you know I'll be there. Getting off work at 6 holds me back from Big John's and Griv's shoots.....


----------



## Robbie101 (Jul 22, 2013)

Tracker1 said:


> It appears that I can indeed secure the space for the shoot. If I can get a 20 shooter turn out I think I can pull it off for 15.00 per shooter. What do y'all think?



Put me down and sign me up!!!! If you need any help with target building and what not, let me know. Or, if you need help with anything else let me know.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 22, 2013)

I will be there.


----------



## 3darcher (Jul 23, 2013)

sounds good


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 24, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## tbrown913 (Jul 24, 2013)

Im interested too.  Any chance of having time for fun/practice?  My wife has no interest in competing until she gets better, but likes to shoot!  still willing to pay for just fun shooting!


----------



## watermedic (Jul 24, 2013)

Target Panic is coming!!

15 seconds an arrow is not very long!


----------



## Tracker1 (Jul 24, 2013)

watermedic said:


> Target Panic is coming!!
> 
> 15 seconds an arrow is not very long!



Gonna have to hustle that's for sure!

It's a good skill set to work on though, I wish I had a dollar for every deer in a Georgia thicket that gave me less than 15 seconds!!!


----------



## Robbie101 (Sep 11, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## Tracker1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes sir, I had a few requests for the lighting and they are under way now. I am placing an order for the target material next week. We will likely run a few "test nights" where everyone is welcome of course, and are targeting our first official shoot the first or second week in October.


----------



## Robbie101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Awesome!!! Looking Forward to it!!!


----------



## TattooedBowHunter (Oct 2, 2013)

Cool. I'm in


----------



## Wjackson11x (Oct 4, 2013)

Scott, sounds good man.   Keep me posted on this.  I would like to make it if possible


----------

